# *sigh* Stupid lazy eye..sort of a depressing rant.



## Elle93 (Nov 26, 2009)

So, I my right eye is a lazy eye and I can see better out of my left eye so my right eye is weaker. Anyway, in real life you can barely see it but in pictures it's REALLY noticeable and it looks weird and I'm all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and when I wear eyeliner on my upper lid it's a bit more noticeable. *sigh* It makes me not want to be bothered with makeup sometimes. does anyone else have a lazy eye?


----------



## xkatietron (Nov 26, 2009)

My mom had a lazy eye when she was younger.  The doctor had her wear an eyepatch over her good eye so the lazy one would take over and basically learn to do more work.  I don't know how long she had to wear it, but to this day she is lazy eye free!


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 26, 2009)

I had a lazy eye when I was younger as well.

They figured it out after I turned 7. I wore an eye patch over my good eye for at least an hour a day while reading or watching tv, for about a year, and that pretty much fixed it.

I seriously recommend looking into a patch. Wearing one over your good eye like that and doing activities that require good eye focus, like reading or watching tv, will force the lazy eye's muscles to strengthen.


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 26, 2009)

^ you know, I actually did that when I was wayy younger but i wouldn't wear it. So I think I'll go back to the eye doctor and do that.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elle93* 

 
_^ you know, I actually did that when I was wayy younger but i wouldn't wear it. So I think I'll go back to the eye doctor and do that._

 
Oh, I know! I hated that thing with as much passion as a 7-year-old could muster, but my parents were really good about making sure I did it like I was supposed to. I think the only other option to correct lazy eye is surgery, though.


----------



## kblakes (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a lazy eye.  They did surgery on it when I was 4 but it didn't work.  When I work contacts and get my rx up to date I rarely noticed it wandering.  Now I wear glasses and the rx is 18 months old.  I notice it wandering all the time and it drives me nuts.  I just wish I could wear contacts at work but it is too dry.


----------



## looovemac (Nov 26, 2009)

My daughter had a lazy eye surgery 4 years ago and she is fine now, it's not noticeable at all. It's not a very hard surgery and her recovery was pretty fast, her surgery was on Thursday and she was back to school on Monday!


----------



## Kragey (Nov 27, 2009)

My friend had a slight lazy eye, and the patch worked for her when she was in high school--she never had the drive to do it until she reached the Hell that is puberty.


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 27, 2009)

wow so many people have/had a lazy eye than I knew


----------

